# 7 eggs fertilised but none divided has this happened to anyone else?



## Hardcastle75 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies.

Forgive me If I have posted In the wrong area.

A little about myself. Been trying to concieve for years and first IVF In May this year. 5 eggs 4 mature two good eggs put back In. BFN

This time round put on 600 dose of gonal F and excellent response, 19 foli's, 9 eggs collected. 8 mature.

Have had the call this morning that 7- out of 8 have not divided and they have never known this to happen. We have one 2 cell which we have agreed to see what happens in the morning but have been told not to get our hopes up. I know that we have to be positive that a miracle will happen over night but realistically we know that if it does multiply over night then it is still not developing how it should. ( My hubby Is a kiwi and says it is just laid back like him  ) but we feel so sad and numb.


Has this happened to anyone else? and any reasons why? Is It  just bad luck that 7-8 did not divide after having such a good quality of eggs In first cycle?

We had agreed this would be our last time. And we also said that adoption would be our next avenue which we are excited about  but just want to have closure on this last cycle. My hubby feels like hospital are too blame & did something wrong & maybe should give us a free cycle  !!!

The embriologist said that this was a anomaly, they have never known this to happen before and will be investigating.  Hubby is so angry & confused and wants to confront the hospital but what good what that do? Speaking this morning to the embriologist she said that they do not know why this has happened and it looks as though sperm and egg all looked good. So why did they not divide..

Not sure what I expect to receive from this post. But would appreciate any points of view.

Thank you for taking the time to read and reply- hopefully ! 


Lisa
X


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not an expert but 600 Gonal f thats a masive dose - maybe they over stimulated you as that can effect egg quality?


----------



## Hardcastle75 (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Although I started on the high dosage they reduced my treatment on 2nd scan to 450.

Hospital are doing Investigations but not really sure If they will find anything. The lady said this morning It is rare but does happen.

Lisa
X


----------



## angemer (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Hardcastle75

This is similar to what happened to us.  We had 7 eggs - 5 were mature and 2 fertilised but did not go any further than 2 cells.  We too were told its very rare and they don't know why.  This was our first IVF.  
The doctor has said to us that we should get Hubby tested for DNA damage via something called the Comet test and then next time, if there is a next time, try ICSI.
I understand your feelings though.  Don't know what to do next.  The doctor wasn't very hopeful with us.
I realise I'm not much help to you but I wanted to let you know you aren't the only one.     I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Hardcastle75 - I am going for EC on Monday but wanted to chare the story of a girl on the Nov/Dec cycle thread.  Amy_x, she had similar number of eggs etc and only one fertalised, she had it put in on day two and did not hold out much hope but she os 100% pergnant!  I     your little embie is a fighter and keeps going.  You can have hope because you have had embryos that have continued to divide in previous cycles.

Hope it all works out for you
xxxxxxx


----------



## LilyFlower.. (Sep 30, 2012)

Going by my first three IVF's I would also agree you were on too high a dosage.  I didn't have good quality eggs nor fertilization with my first clinic.  When I went to my new clinic they changed me from the long protocol to the flare protocol and this was alot lower dosage of gonal-f.  My eggs were of far superior quality.  

My three previous cycles I had no frosties and I had one really good blast at my new clinic.  Considering the FS said I had a problem with my eggs, I couldn't believe with changing protocol it could change the quality of the eggs.

Good luck.


----------

